# red tinted stains?



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I really like the look of a nice dark red look when it comes to certain woods. Is there a stain that you can get off the shelf that has a rich deep red to it? I've tried minwax red mahogany but I don't know if its the wood I used it on or what, but it has no hint of red in it.


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

What kind of wood are you trying to stain?


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Mainly pine. I did use the red mahogany on a bare bowling pin, which I think is maple.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

dbales said:


> I really like the look of a nice dark red look when it comes to certain woods. Is there a stain that you can get off the shelf that has a rich deep red to it? I've tried minwax red mahogany but I don't know if its the wood I used it on or what, but it has no hint of red in it.


Even a green colored wood, such as poplar contains in areas, would not totally eliminate a red cast if it had a deep red, so I'm not sure what your meaning, but if it was a common cabinet/furniture wood - maple/oak/cherry/ash/walnut/mahogany/etc., then if the stain had red in it, it would show up on the sample.

That said, coming up with a deep dark red color is a matter of using a dark concentrated red, the more concentrated it is, the deeper and redder it will look on the wood species. I would suggest you use dyes [water preferably] and if necessary apply more than once if you want to increase the red cast, darkening is another matter since if black dye is added to darken you will end up with a purplish hue instead of a pure red hue, but if this doesn't bother you then be my guest.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chemmy, couldn't he just add transtint to his existing stain?

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Chemmy, couldn't he just add transtint to his existing stain?
> 
> ~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


Not if it's minwax stain, not compatible. although he could buy a red oil analine and mix with it. Just be sure to filter it well before using or applying. :yes:

""Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how" ----- Great remark!!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbales said:


> I really like the look of a nice dark red look when it comes to certain woods. Is there a stain that you can get off the shelf that has a rich deep red to it? I've tried minwax red mahogany but I don't know if its the wood I used it on or what, but it has no hint of red in it.


If you want more red, experiment with Trans Tint #6021 Bright Red in alcohol.










 







.



.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

""I really like the look of a nice "dark" red look ""

If by that statement you mean a brown that has good red cast to it, and you decide to use transtints, i would reccomend using 6010 red mahogany and 6005 dark walnut. This will give you a "darker" shade of brown. If it's just more red your looking for C'mans will be fine, you can also use water with transtints which will give you better and deeper penetration to the wood if that by chance may be what your meaning.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry guys I'm really new to wood staining, as well as woodworking in general. Thanks for taking time to inform me of the other products, besides Minwax, which is all I've really ever seen/used. 

I did mean a dark red tint. By deep, I meant how the red seems to be under a darker coat thus giving it a "deep" appearance. I think chemmy hit what I was looking for. 

Where can I find these tints? I'm assuming near the regular wood stains at lowes/home depot? And also should I use them straight from the bottle/can or dilute them?

Thanks in advance guys for all the help.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbales said:


> Where can I find these tints? I'm assuming near the regular wood stains at lowes/home depot? And also should I use them straight from the bottle/can or dilute them?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys for all the help.


You can find tints at regular paint stores, and likely at the home centers. You can find them online. There will not likely be one that you can apply by itself to satisfy you. You may have to mix, or do one on top of another. It takes making samples.

Using an alcohol base will keep your grain from raising. 










 







.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

dbales said:


> Sorry guys I'm really new to wood staining, as well as woodworking in general. Thanks for taking time to inform me of the other products, besides Minwax, which is all I've really ever seen/used.
> 
> I did mean a dark red tint. By deep, I meant how the red seems to be under a darker coat thus giving it a "deep" appearance. I think chemmy hit what I was looking for.
> 
> ...


hi D, you can purchase the transtints from the link below, the colors i reffered to are shown in a clor chart so you can get a very good idea how the two mentioned wold help with darkining/shading ok? and c'man is right about raising the grain on hardwood open grain type but there is little of that on closed pored woods like maple/beech/holly/lime/ etc. with a quick wetting of the woods before your final sanding operation it adds little time to your prepration for staining, if you need more help just ask ok?


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.homesteadfinishingproducts.com/htdocs/TransTint.htm


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is very helpful stuff.


----------

